# Track power



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

ok I am new to the model train world so heres my question, I built my son a 12x16 layout around the top of his room and I have two problems. problem one he is for so I mounted the lionel power controler in side a case mounted on a wall so he cant mess with the speed control. I would like to install a button to let the train run once around layout then come to stop but I dont know how. I have fast track and a lionel button but I havent found instructions to do this. Next thing I lose power at a point on the track then it picks up speed I have two connections oppossit of each other on the track hook up as instructed by my shop. Any help would be great.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What transformer are you using and how will you turn it off? 

To stop and start isolate the center rail for three track sections amd run power from the transformer through the button to the isolated rails.

With Fastrack you may have to buy two isolated sections.

The button will have to be pressed until the engine leaves the section.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

The transformer is the lionel 80 watt that came with his first set it is on a switch to turn the power on and off. the box which the transformer is mounted in has buttons to press the transformer buttons for functions for my son. I didnt want him messing with the speed control. why do think I am losing power then gaining it back. the fastest part of the train is 12 feet from either connection. then it slows down


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Could be a dirty section of track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this is either dirty track or poor connections on the pins, at least those are my top suspects.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

see I tought dirty track to but it has never been ran but I cleaned it as instructed by shop all connections are tight annd track is secured to layout


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe a bad connection between that particular section of track and the rest?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's not the engine, it's got to be the connections to the track, the connections between the track, or contamination of the top of the rails. If you're "SURE" the connections have no corrosion and are truly tight for "EVERY" piece, I'd be looking closely at the track lockon and the wire going to it.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

will check that I know it's not the engine because it does it with all of his engines


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you're left with the track or the power feed, assuming you don't have a really odd issue with the transformer.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious......what might be the "limit" for number of actual feet of HO track with one transformer hooked up?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you have some power drops with decent wire to various sections of the track, there is no practical limit. The key is power distribution. Running a #12 wire pair along with the track and having a power drop ever 6-8' will insure reliable power all around.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

If the transformer is in a case could it be overheating?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Might there be a short between the inner and outer rails on the far section of the track?

T-Man ... we had a question / thread somewhat along these lines a few months back ... on a simple oval layout, a train was speeding up on two opposite "corners" of the oval, and slowing down in the other two opposite "corners" of the oval. After some detective work, you debugged the problem. Something to do with current wanting to take the path of least resistance ... clockwise around the loop with the train in one position, counter-clockwise around the loop with the train in the other position. However, I can't remember your details, or via what thread that was in. Does that ring a bell with you?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The problem was three rail with the outer two being a ground. The engine slowed on two opposing turns both 90 degrees from the power terminal track.The member said it was a dip in the plywood but I thought my idea was rather creative. That the ground was on one rail until it switched at the curve. It seemed plausible. More friction on turns or a bent curve is probably a better explaination.

All these power questions are silly to me, if you don't have enough powerthe engine will slow in that area so add another power lead.
I have given some basic outlines on table size but bigger is always better but you can stretch the small guy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I find that adding power drops seem to cure any slowdown issues on the layout.


----------

